# For those girls that get their hair poker straight...



## trojanpopcorn (May 8, 2007)

How do you do it????

I mean, in detail. What products etc, and how long does it last.

My hair always ends up looking like a flat pancake at then end


----------



## Shimmer (May 8, 2007)

The Key to poker straight hair: Get the cuticle of the hair as flat as you can at every stage. 

Start in the shower. Ditch the store-bought shampoos, as mentioned they are full of silicones/waxes, when there's a build up this on the hair shaft the heat from straighteners can't penetrate the hair cuticle as much as it should, thus unable to give the best result. 

Choose shampoos & conditioners created for straightening like Tigi Control Freak products. They leave the hair in a condition where it's more pliable and any styling you do will take easier. Days when you don't plan to straighten your hair use a deep-conditioning treatment (say, at least once a week), or else your hair will become brittle & resemble straw -- definately not giving you a glossy straight finish! 

Thirdly, after blotting the majority of water out of your hair (don't brutally rub the hair because it ruffles the cuticles up), use a small amount of straightening balm (not too much, don't want the hair to look dank!) 


Then blow dry hair in sections. And i mean PROPERLY blow dry, not blast the hair about in all directions... Watch how your hairdresser works next time you're in there. 

Starting at the back (you might need some assistance the first few times), take a large round bristle brush (pref natural hair as it glides flat against the cuticle), and 'pull' quite firmly on the hair, gliding the hairdryer down the hairshaft with a concentrater nozzle (flatter the better). Use that technique all over in sections, make sure it is fully dry. 


If you've done a good job with the blow-dry, half your work is already done. 


Now heat up your straighteners, ensuring they're as hot as your hair can withstand (less heat for chemically processed hair remember!) section the hair again. 

Starting at the back, grab some hairspray, spray down the section of hair, working quickly, comb through to distribute evenly, then run the straighteners down it. 

Depending on the type of hairspray you used you'll be left with a sort of crisp hardened effect. You can either comb it through, brush it out, or leave as it is, depending on the look you want to achieve, but providing you've run the straighteners down the hair in an even, straight, consistant way, you should now be left with a poker straight section of hair which falls into sectional pieces, and shouldn't get effected by humid conditions. This is the Hairdressing technique called 'Blades' of pin-straight hair. 

Good luck!



^^^ Not my advice but found on hair forums elsewhere.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 8, 2007)

i wash my hair with sunsilk shampoo and then use the conditioner [the one in the purple bottle] , then i let my hair air dry till its about 90% dry then blowdry , next i spray some got 2 b crazy sleek finishing spray , section hair with hair clips and straighten. HTH


----------



## trojanpopcorn (May 8, 2007)

Thanks so much!!! Both of those answers were really helpful because my straightened hair neer stays in place.


----------



## hoemygosh (May 8, 2007)

When I'm in the shower, it doesn't matter what shampoo product i use, it can be suave, VO5, or even something cheaper, lol. that has nothing to do with how my hair actually turns out. although i do love my shampoo's "none of your frizziness" from the new herbal line. sometimes i use the aussie line as well. the thing is, when i get out of the shower, i pour about a quarter size of "Loreal Paris Studio Line Hot Straight" into my hand, massage it into my roots, bangs, and ends. then grab some more product and smooth it throughout the rest of my hair, and voila.. straight hair.. lol. my hair is normally wavy. so if you have extremely curly hair, my methods probably wont work for you. but i hope this helped. =]


----------



## Dizzy (May 9, 2007)

Shimmer is spot on.  

The only thing I'd suggest is *not* to use TiGi Control Freak unless you have thick, super unruly hair.  It's a THICK product that leaves a residue, which weighs your hair down like crazy and not good if you want to stretch your style out for more than a day.  It's also necessary to use a clarifying shampoo with most TiGi products unless you have a specific hair type.  

Also, try not to use the drugstore brands- most are filled with unnecessary emuslifiers, waxes and silicones that harm your hair more than help it.  If you want your hair to stay nice and beautiful, I'd suggest using a salon brand every once and a while.

Try Matrix Sleek.Look (really good for any sort of heat styling), KMS silkier or Redken Smooth Down.  All three are awesome for straightening, and smell really good too.


----------



## n_c (May 10, 2007)

When I want super straight hair on special occassions:

1. blot hair after the shower w/ a towel to get rid of excess water

2. apply some sort of heat protector (quater size) depending on your hair, and comb out tangles

3. pull my hair into a slick pony tail (w/ tad of hairspray)

4. let it hang out in that ponytail for about 2-3 hours

5. most of the hair will be dry, but I take out the ponytail and use the hair dryer to completely dry out the rest

6. flat iron my hair in sections...this is the most important part

7. apply about a dime size of biosilk to finish the look...

the end result is pin straight hair with NO FRIZZ...hth


----------



## user79 (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_When I want super straight hair on special occassions:

1. blot hair after the shower w/ a towel to get rid of excess water

2. apply some sort of heat protector (quater size) depending on your hair, and comb out tangles

3. pull my hair into a slick pony tail (w/ tad of hairspray)

4. let it hang out in that ponytail for about 2-3 hours

5. most of the hair wil be dry, but I take out the ponytail and use the hair dryer to completely dry out the rest

6. flat iron my hair in sections...this is the most important part

7. apply about a dime size of biosilk to finish the look...

the end result is pin straight hair with NO FRIZZ...hth_

 

Don't you get a HUGE kink in your hair when you put it in a ponytail wet? Mine gets like that. I don't think that will work on wavey hair...


----------



## n_c (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Don't you get a HUGE kink in your hair when you put it in a ponytail wet? Mine gets like that. I don't think that will work on wavey hair..._

 
I do get the kink, but Im going for straight hair and the flat iron gets rid of it. I have naturally curly hair and this method works perfectly for me. I tried everything else and end up with straight hair but with lots of frizz.


----------



## mzreyes (May 13, 2007)

oh man when I get a kink in my hair (from it being tied up) NOT A DAMN thing can get it out, unless I shower again


----------



## jerseygirl005 (May 13, 2007)

i let my hair air dry and then straighten it. less heat = less damage.


----------



## MisaMayah (May 13, 2007)

My hair is quite thin but I have A LOT of it!!

I use shampoo & conditioner (at the moment Sunsilk for Brunettes), the conditioner helps my hair to look more sleeker as I heat style it nearly everyday so it tends to get dry/frizzy!

I try and let my hair dry about 60% natually then I blowdry it on a hot temperature (I have a cool setting too). But the inportant thing is to blow-dry your hair with your head DOWN so that your roots aren't flat.

Then I brush my hair and massage a drop of BIOSILK serum concentrationg more on the ends of my hair.

Lastly I  section my hair starting from the bottom in horizontal lines and use my wide-plate GHD straighteners at the hottest setting!! 

I always get complimented on my hair


----------



## xbeatofangelx (May 14, 2007)

Hehe... my hair air dries pin straight. It's pin straight all the time.

It kind of sucks though... because my hair won't stay curly for more than a few hours, even when I use products. Even if I sleep in braids, the waves only last for a few hours. 

And I can't really put my hair in a bun, because it's too smooth - it always falls out.


----------



## thestarsfall (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Also, try not to use the drugstore brands- most are filled with unnecessary emuslifiers, waxes and silicones that harm your hair more than help it.  If you want your hair to stay nice and beautiful, I'd suggest using a salon brand every once and a while._

 
There isn't THAT much difference between salon and drug store products...just price.  Almost every shampoo and conditioner has unnecessary chemicals in it (esp if its a pearly, opaque shampoo....they have chemicals for that...it doesn't make it more moisturizing or anything).

You can get salon brands that make your hair feel awesome and you can get plain ol drugstore brands that make your hair feel awesome too.  

Check This Out


----------



## Dizzy (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_There isn't THAT much difference between salon and drug store products...just price.  Almost every shampoo and conditioner has unnecessary chemicals in it (esp if its a pearly, opaque shampoo....they have chemicals for that...it doesn't make it more moisturizing or anything).

You can get salon brands that make your hair feel awesome and you can get plain ol drugstore brands that make your hair feel awesome too.  

Check This Out_

 
There's a bit more to it than the website says.  

The difference between salon products (commonly called Professional products) and drugstore brands is the ingredients used.  A lot of d/s brands, and even some salon brands, have chemicals called Ammonium Lauryl or Laurylth Sulfate in them.  This strips your hair of natural oils, and when used over time can cause breakage of your hair, as well as making your scalp dry.  Not to mention the horrors of what brands full of wax, like Pantene, does to healthy hair.  

Is this true of all brands?  Of course not, for example, Tresseme is an excellent drugstore brand.  And on the opposite, I personally hate the TiGi line- and I work in a salon that sells TiGi.  Drugstore brands CAN make your hair feel great too, you just have to do your homework as to which ones do what (ie: is that silky feeling from your hair, or is it from the unnecessary waxes that are currently coating your hair?  Just as when you switch shampoos, is that nasty feeling because of your shampoo or is it because you've been using a horribly waxy product that's now being a PITA to get off your hair?).  

ITA with them about how a d/s product can be as good as a professional product (isn't it sometimes the same with makeup?), but you do have to look at what it takes to make said product and see which has the least unnecessary chemicals- there are certain brands that are worse for your hair than others, and I've found most of them tend to be d/s more than professional lines.


----------



## Bybs (May 28, 2007)

Begin with freshly-washed hair. I like to use the KMS range of products.

Blot hair dry removing as much moisture as possible. Do not rub your hair as rubbing will produce frizz.

Gently detangle your hair using a wide toothed comb. Your hair is very fragile while wet, a wide toothed comb will help prevent breakage.

Apply a straightening balm from mid lengths to end. (I never apply straightening products to the roots as this can weigh hair down) I like to use KMS Flat Out Straightening Creme. Comb your hair to distribute the product evenly.

Blow dry your hair with your fingers until it is 80% dry.

Pull your hair into three sections, two at the sides and one at the back.

Take a small section of hair from the clip at the nape of your neck. (Always start at the nape of your neck and work your way up)

Using a large round real bristle brush (although the size of brush will depend on length of hair) start blow drying the hair while pulling the brush through the hair from the roots to the ends. Pull the hair away from your head, stretching and straightening it as you go.  Keep the tension consistent and evenly distribute heat over the section of hair you're working on. This ensures uniform hair texture and prevents over drying of certain areas.

Remember to Direct the airflow down the hair shaft as this will dry the cuticle flat giving added shine to your hair and avoiding the dreaded frizz.

Continue selecting and blow-drying small portions until all the hair is dry and smooth.

To achieve super straight, shiny hair you'll need to use your flat-iron.  Select portions of hair, as per blow-drying directions.

Spray KMS Flat Out Hot Press Spray to each section as you go and slide your heated flat-iron along hair, beginning close to the roots and making your way to the ends of hair, repeating if needed to fully flatten hair.

As a finishing touch apply a shine serum from the mid length to ends. I like to use the KMS Flat Out Smoothing Serum.

Hope this all makes sense


----------

